# If they had a brain, they'd take it out and play with it!



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Seen this video on FoxNews. A (fake) petition in the State of California, and, well, this is just plain stupidity. And at the same time, mind boggling. Have our citizens became so brain dead? Pretty scary.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

YES WE HAVE !

I use the term we meaning they, who are a part of us, but not of me......How I wish someone wold have been there to explain to the idiot signers just exactly what it is that they just put their names on, and then slapped them upside the head in a manner in which they deserved,...,,,douche bags


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Sad to think that there are that many morons in this supposedly educated country.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

well atleast there were acouple of folks on there that knew better than to sign it,even if it was a fake petition

and some seemed real confused over it,and still signed it.even the guy that asked "even if you have a permit?" signed it


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

Yup and that's the state that makes and breaks, more like destroys elections!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

I find one thing here that really is disturbing. Most of these idiots signed it without question, not even a care. (Sounds familiar, kinda like our governmental Representatives.) A crook could get them to sign away their entire life and they wouldn't even know it. In my opinion, the fault lies on our educational system. Especially those on our western and eastern shores. Teachers aren't teaching our children about what makes this country so great. They teach how we are a tyrant in a world of peace loving beings. They teach about how everything America is bad. How we spoil our environment, kill babies, en prisoned peaceable Africans, steal oil, you name it, if they are teaching at all. Rubbish. Most kids now-a-days don't even know what wars we've fought and for what reason. More than likely, they are taught that we fought for no more reason than to control the heroin industry in that country. Ludicrous and ridiculousness. I'll say it again, our country has turned to $&!t. And its because of mis-information shoveled into the brains of our youngsters for far too long. Unfortunatly, we let it happen on our watch. My dad (a US Marine during WW2) is going to kill me, when I get there. :angel:

There, I feel better......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree JT......


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

there's an even better video by the same guy, he was asking people how they felt about countries dropping nukes on another country, they were acting like it really happened and they're responses were frightening..........people in general are morons and thats why these uninformed have elected our current Administration. As JT stated, 40 years of liberal teaching in our school systems have created the current society. My dad (Army WWII) will have my butt also JT.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

+10 on that one JT.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Agree, 220. I am fearful we may never be able to out-vote those that know how to spend my money better than I do.

When you rob Peter to pay Paul, you can always count on Paul's support. Too many Pauls anymore.

Thanks, JT, I think.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Ya and if our guberment approves the immigration reform, we will have 11,000,000 more Pauls.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh wait, we already have them, they vote, get paid and are still ILLEGAL. Burns my frigging butt every time I think about it.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Look at that, I just went from a Senior Member to a Die Hard Member in one thread. :clapclap:


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Colofornia (Colorado) is now trying to pass a law to allow undocumented (illegal) aliens to get a legal drivers license, what a crock of Sh*&%.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> Look at that, I just went from a Senior Member to a Die Hard Member in one thread. :clapclap:


An honorable promotion dwtrees.lol. atriot:

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

220swift said:


> Colofornia (Colorado) is now trying to pass a law to allow undocumented (illegal) aliens to get a legal drivers license, what a crock of Sh*&%.


just like Illinois and some other states... We are doing to opposite here in Arizona... Arizona Kicks Ass...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Now that realy shows why we are in the mess we are in !!! IDIOTS !! I would have been put in jail cause he would have been laying on his a$$ !!!


----------



## Beerman069 (Nov 20, 2012)

220...you say they are trying to give even more to illegals, here a good question for y'all. What do you get for crossing into iran, north Korea, and many other 3rd world countries? Killed or tossed in jail! Here you get a house, free education, free health care, welfare, and food stamps! I paid for all that with my taxes and by doing time in 2 sandy countries where I was hated and they do nothing for this country other than suck the life blood from it! If you haven't or won't contribute to this country leave! Toss the politicians in jail for destroying the economy and put the illegals on a plane with a rifle, 6 mags, 2 canteens and if they make it 9 months they can be a citizen! Why are illegals given anything but vets can't get te help they need????


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Beerman069 said:


> 220...you say they are trying to give even more to illegals, here a good question for y'all. What do you get for crossing into iran, north Korea, and many other 3rd world countries? Killed or tossed in jail! Here you get a house, free education, free health care, welfare, and food stamps! I paid for all that with my taxes and by doing time in 2 sandy countries where I was hated and they do nothing for this country other than suck the life blood from it! If you haven't or won't contribute to this country leave! Toss the politicians in jail for destroying the economy and put the illegals on a plane with a rifle, 6 mags, 2 canteens and if they make it 9 months they can be a citizen! Why are illegals given anything but vets can't get te help they need????


in total agreement with ya brother :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

especially the last sentence of your post


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Why?.......Two answers. Votes and Liberals!


----------

